# Schlechtes Gewissen



## florinho83 (16. Mai 2015)

Also ich muss jetzt erstmal etwas ausholen..
vor sechs Monaten hab ich endlich meinen Fischereischein gemacht und bin bisher am Rhein und an einem Baggersee immer als Schneider nach Hause gekommen (außer am Forellenpuff  )

Heute bekam meine Freundin Besuch von einer Freundin, wollte sie nicht bei den Frauengesprächen stören, somit beschloss ich mal wieder mein Glück am Elfrather See auf Hecht zu versuchen..
Nach nur 15 Minuten ist es dann passiert!
Ein prächtiger Hecht knallte auf meinen Kunstköder und nach ca. 15 Minuten drillen konnte ich ihn dann per Hand landen.
Er hatte stattliche 1,08 m. (Fotos folgen)

Zuerst war die Freude mega groß!! Was sich aber schnell ändern sollte..
und nun zu dem was mich unentwegt beschäftigt:
Was soll ich euch sagen!?
Ich habe ihn umgebracht, später ausgenommen und portioniert.
Ich hab schon jetzt beschlossen nie wieder einen Hecht zu töten und jeden wieder schonend zurück zu setzen.
Ich weiß das es jetzt wahrscheinlich viel Kritik geben wird, von wegen "hättest du dir auch vorher überlegen können".

Trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..
Hättet ihr auch ein schlechtes Gewissen ein so schönes großes wahrscheinlich auch schon ziemlich altes Tier abzuschlagen, anstatt es einfach wieder zurück zu setzen und es so für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen könnte??

Irgendwie geht's mir jetzt garnicht gut mit dem Gedanken diesen großen Hecht auf dem Gewissen zu haben..
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## macman (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Hallo 

Warum hast Du ihn geschlachtet? Um ihm später zu verzehren? oder?

Gruß macman


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Muß,sollte jeder für sich endscheiden können ohne Kritik von anderen und ohne schlechtes Gewissen.#6


----------



## Case (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Hätte ich auch so gemacht. Der wäre gegessen worden. Soll Er an Altersschwäche sterben?

Case


----------



## _Pipo_ (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Wenn ich den Fisch auch verwerte und nicht massenhaft entnehme habe ich keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen.
Bei den Vereinsteichen deren Besatz durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge bezahlt wird erst recht nicht.

Wenn der Fisch danach in der Tonne laden sollte oder man den Bestand in einem Gewässer nachhaltig gefährdet, dann hätte man defeintiv Grund für ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Beim ersten Meterhecht war ich auch am überlegen ob ich den jetzt mitnehme oder nicht, habe mich dafür entschlossen, kam auch aus einem Gewässer in dem es von Junghechten wimmelt, evtl. folgende Meterhechte werden da mehr Glück haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon jetzt beschlossen nie wieder einen Hecht zu töten und jeden wieder schonend zurück zu setzen.


Dann darfst Du streng genommen auch nie wieder auf Hecht angeln gehen. :g



florinho83 schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht's mir jetzt garnicht gut mit dem Gedanken diesen großen Hecht auf dem Gewissen zu haben..
> Danke für eure Antworten!


Auch Hechte sind Fische, und Fische sind zum fangen und essen da. 
Erst bei einem größeren Hecht (aus gutem Wasser) macht das essen richtig Freude, da die kleinen Y-Gräten plötzlich gar nicht mehr klein sind und demzufolge leicht rauszunehmen.

Lass Dir die Freude über den Fangerfolg und das nachfolgende reichliche Mahl nicht vermiesen! #6


----------



## florinho83 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Ja ich muss erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. .


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

@Det: 

Eben. Früher oder später ist sowieso einer zwangsweise fällig, weil er zu tief geschluckt hat, den Wobbler in den Kiemen usw. Das bleibt nicht aus.

Insofern @TE:

Lass Dir das Teil schmecken, keinerlei Grund für irgendein schlechtes Gewissen - das mit dem geringeren Y-Grätenstress kann ich übrigens auch bestätigen.

Kein Fisch ist besser und frischer als ein selbst gefangener.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Dickes Petri zum Hecht #6

Lass dir auf keinen Fall ein schlechtes Gewissen reinreden.
Solange man den Fisch sinnvoll verwertet, ist es egal ob du auch mal nen Kapitalen mit nach Hause nimmst.
Übrigens finde ich es toll, dass einige hier den Mut haben und auch zugeben größere Fische zu entnehmen. 
Ist leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr heutzutage.

Lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

hi,

Hut ab! Ich finde, dass du dir das kritische beibehalten solltest! Ich überlege nach 24 jahren auch noch was ich mitnehme und was nicht. 

es ist normal, dass man fische entnimmt zum essen, aber es sollte einem auch nicht zu leicht fallen!

Mach weiter so 

nosta


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Glückwunsch zum hecht,Respekt für den Mut sowas hier zu schreiben und weiterhin PETRI HEIL!

Wer lachs,forelle und sonst was kaufen geht,unterstützt massenschlachtung und wer weiß,WIE diese Tiere geschlachtet werden...

Du hast ihn waitgerecht getötet und nicht 15min oder noch länger an Land zappeln lassen... Theoretisch ist es deine Pflicht jeden maßigen fisch abzuschlagen,da zurücksetzen verboten ist...

Des weiteren hat er schon viele Eier im Leben gelegt und seinen sold erfüllt und viele weitere Eier werden unfruchtbar ab einer bestimmten Größe...wäre es ein 60cm hecht,sieht das anders aus außerdem,war es dein erster RICHTIGER Fisch! 

Außerdem,hast du ihn nicht ohne Grund getötet...Du möchtest ihn ja schließlich Essen!

Und wie viele fische hat der hecht auf dem Gewissen bzw. Wie viele werden nicht mehr von ihm gefressen?!

Und wenn du was von ihm behalten möchtest,Koch seinen Kopf und behalt den unterkiefer...

Also lass ihn dir schmecken und Du solltest kein schlechtes Gewissen haben...wie viele hunerschenkel hast Du schon gegessen? Die werden auch (für dich) geschlachtet...

Man sollte sich immer bewusst sein,dass es Lebewesen sind und nicht aus Spaß töten... 

Ich selber DARF 3 Zander am Tag mitnehmen...schlage aber nur 1-2 ab,damit meine Kinder auch nochmal an die Elbe fahren und Zander angeln und auch fangen können...50cm is Mindestmaß...ich nehme nur 60-70cm mit alles was drüber und drunter ist,kommt zurück ins Wasser... Möchte ja auch was von meinem Beitrag für den Verein was haben...dafür kaufe ich keinen fisch in der Hoffnung,dass viele meinem Beispiel folgen weniger fisch gekauft und dadurch auch geschlachtet wird... Immer ein Vorbild für andere sein... Und ich glaube,dass bist du!

Ich hoffe,ich konnte dir dein schlechtes Gewissen etwas nehmen! Hatte ich auch manchmal...aber das muss man gar nicht haben,solange man fisch in maßen und nicht in Massen entnimmt...vor allem war es dein erster Erfolg!!!

Weiter so... Mach es wie ich nimm dir eine Größen Ordnung 70-80cm (vorher is am hecht nicht viel dran und halt dich dran... Dann kannst Du das mit dir selber besser ausmachen 

Alles gute und guten Appetit


----------



## Förde-Burns (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Habe nicht jeden Beitrag ausser den eingangs Post gelesen. 1.08cm? Petri Heil  Warum ein schlechtes gewissen? Weil irgendein Moralapostel mal wieder was droht zu schreiben?! Lass dir das Foto einrahmen ! Und Jage den nächsten Meterhecht ! War wohl keine schonzeit und das Mindesmaß war erreicht, nur zurücksetzen wäre Illegal gewesen 

OT: Warum schreiben viele die grade den Schein haben vom schlechten gewissen?  Hab an oder in der FLBG Förde einen "Anfänger" getroffen, der hatte ne 60cm angestaubte Mefo am Ring und schämte sich anscheinend dafür ?! o0

Statt neid, sollte an der stelle ne mitfreude angesagt sein  Besser kann der start ins Anglerleben nicht sein^^


----------



## florinho83 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und vor allem dieses positive Feedback! 
Ja, ich denke ihr konntet mir mein schlechtes Gewissen zum größten Teil nehmen! 
Werde den Vorschlag annehmen und wirklich in Maßen Fisch entnehmen! 
Kann es immer noch nicht so richtig fassen welches Glück ich gestern hatte! |stolz:


----------



## florinho83 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Ach ja, den Kopf hab ich noch aufbewahrt und werde ihn auf jeden Fall als Erinnerung behalten!


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

@ florinho,
 ja richtig und ganz genau, nur positive und zustimmende Meinungsäußerungen. Das kann Dich nur bestärken und Dein schlechtes Gewissen besänftigen. Ich denke auch, Du hast richtig gehandelt. Aus Deinem Posting liest man deutlich den angemessenen Respekt vor der Kreatur heraus. Du hast den Hecht einer vernünftigen Verwertung zugeführt, ihn nicht sinnlos gequält und getötet - was will man mehr? Einen großen Fisch gezielt zu benageln und lange auszudrillen, nur um ihn zu fotografieren, ist auch nicht weidgerechter.
 Mir ging es vor Jahren ähnlich - der Traumhecht, welchen ich aber ohne schlechtem Gewissen mit nach Hause nahm. Sein präparierter Kopf hat einen Platz in unserem Haus. Es blieb bisher der Einzigste. Also keine Massenentnahme und Fischwilderei. Allerdings konnte ich mir im Nachhinein einige bissige Bemerkungen von Moralaposteln anhören. Ich habe es ausgestanden.
 Ich bin der Ansicht, der Bestand in den meisten Angelgewässern ist für gewöhnlich nicht allein auf der natürlichen Reproduktion angewiesen. Zumindest bei uns werden die Gewässer auch gezielt abhängig von der Entnahme wieder regelmäßig besetzt. Viel wichtiger ist meiner Ansicht nach der Vernünftige Umgang bei der Entnahme und das ordnungsgemäße führen der Fangnachweise.

 Übrigens - erstaunlich, dass sich bisher hier keiner aus der C&R-Moralfraktion gemeldet hat.   

 LG Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Rechtlich:
Kein Schonmaß, keine Schonzeit, nicht über der erlaubten Fangmenge:
Passt.......

Ethisch-moralische Besserangler:
Mit dem Kopp in der Truhe als Trophäe und dem Fisch zum Essen haste in den Augen von Tierschützern und Verbandlern alles richtig gemacht..

Hättest Du den Fisch fotografiert und zurückgesetzt, wärst Du in deren Augen ein tierquälender Trophäenangler..

So bleibt wirklich nur Dein Gewissen.

Es ehrt Dich, dass Du Dir Gedanken machst - aber es ist nur ein Fisch..

Und es ist normal, dass man Fische beim Angeln fängt und sich dann überlegen muss, ob man zurücksetzt oder nicht.

Wer daraus für sich selber Gewissenskonflikte ableitet, hat vielleicht das falsche Hobby???

Mein Tipp:
Mach einfach das, was für Dich persönlich richtig ist oder richtig erscheint in so einem Fall......



PS:
Ganz vergessen.
Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Mach einfach das, was für Dich persönlich richtig ist oder richtig erscheint in so einem Fall......



Genauso schaut es aus,auch wenn einige vorgekautes bevorzugen

Mein angeln,mein Fisch=meine Entscheidung.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..
> Hättet ihr auch ein schlechtes Gewissen ein so schönes großes wahrscheinlich auch schon ziemlich altes Tier abzuschlagen, anstatt es einfach wieder zurück zu setzen und es so für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen könnte??
> 
> Irgendwie geht's mir jetzt garnicht gut.........


 

 So ist das halt und das kann Dier auch ganz leicht das Angeln versauen.
 Ich kenne das selbst nur zu gut.

 Lass Dich halt von keiner der extremistischen Seiten einlullen.
 Die Einen meinen halt das man gar nichts entnehmen sollte, das sind dann die Angler die gesetzlich, vielleicht nicht einmal Angeln dürften.
 Die sind halt hin und her gerissen zwischen menschlichen Instinkten und  dem Naturerhalt.
 Da spielen sie halt mit Fischen ohne sie töten zu wollen. 

 Die Anderen sehen Fisch oft nur als Nahrung und vergessen aber zumeist, das Ihre Plünderungen der Gewässer nur notdürftig mit Gesetzen und Regelungen begrenzt wurden.
 Das mag rechtlich "gut" sein,  ist aber wohl kaum weniger instinktiv.

 Noch bessere Menschen wie Natur und Tierschützer vergessen gar oft, das es Fische gibt und geben sollte...

 Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen, einen größeren Hecht zu entnehmen ist nichts Schlimmes, da wächst schnell einer nach.
 Alle großen Hechte zu entnehmen, ist wahrscheinlich schlimm.
 Möglichst viele große Hechte zu fangen um sie dann auch wieder freizulassen kann aber auch nicht gut sein.

 Aber das kann man jetzt beliebig mit weiteren Arten fortsetzen.

 Der Mensch ist halt ein Jäger und Sammler, wir schlagen zu wenn sich uns Gelegenheiten bieten.
 (Oft wie der Marder im Taubenschlag)
 Es scheint uns aber Probleme zu bereiten dabei nachhaltig zu handeln.
 Wer Gewissensbisse hat und sich selbst beschränkt kann es halt weniger genießen, wer nur genießt wird wohl Handeln ohne zu denken.

 Ich habe es früher nicht verstanden warum einige Angler die wirklich was drauf haben, gar nicht mehr so intensiv Angeln wie sie könnten.
 Sie verlieren halt den Spaß daran, vielleicht auch weil sie auch immer Gewissensbisse haben.

 Andere aber, teilweise ohne so großes Können lediglich immer nur auf einzelne Arten losgehen, um doch nur immer mehr dieser Fische zu fangen.
 Die eine Art können sie halt fischen, so erfolgreich das sie oft C&R machen, aber nur, um Ihre Fischmengen nicht verwerten zu müssen.
 Die Angelzeitschriften sind oft voll von diesen "guten" Spezialisten, die sich ja oft lediglich beweisen wollen.

 Ungleich mehr Angler brauchen das weniger, von Ihren Fängen wird man kaum etwas zu sehen bekommen oder lesen.
 Sie beweisen sich selbst etwas, experimentieren längst an anderen Arten, genießen die Natur, oder machen nun etwas ganz anderes.

 Kurz,  Du solltest Dier dein schlechtes Gewissen, den Fischgenuss und den Spaß bewahren, weil das einen  vorbildlichen Angler ausmachen könnte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn umgebracht, später ausgenommen und portioniert.
> Ich hab schon jetzt beschlossen nie wieder einen Hecht zu töten und jeden wieder schonend zurück zu setzen.



 Es spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen, einen Meterhecht zu entnehmen. Anders sehe ich das bei wirklichen Großhechten, weil diese über offenbar sehr gute Erbanlagen verfügen und diese besser an nachfolgende Generationen übertragen sollten statt im Topf zu landen.

 Petri zum tollen Fang und lasse dir kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden! Bei mir kommen dieses Jahr sicher auch wieder selektiv einige Hechte in die Pfanne (und einige werden wieder schwimmen dürfen).


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Es ist mir viel lieber, wenn du den Hecht mitnimmst UND dir danch Gedanken über den verantwortunsvollen Umgang mit Fischbeständen machst als wenn man einen großen Fisch mitnimmt, sich damit in der heimischen unaufgeräumten Küche geschmacklos und blöd dreinblickend im Unterhemd aus einem schlechten Winkel fotografieren lässt nur um damit die Vereinskollegen und die Nachbarn zu "beeindrucken"... ohne einen Gedanken an den Fischbestand zu verschwenden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Finde es persönlich völlig ok, wenn man auch mal einen großen / kapitalen Fisch entnimmt. Etwas blöd wäre es nur, wenn man es ständig macht. Ich persönlich würde auch einen 2m Waller entnehmen, wenn es mein erster überhaupt ist. Das würde ich mir einfach gönnen und den mit anderen teilen. Weitere in der Größe würde ich zurück setzen. Das ist meine persönliche Einstellung dazu.


----------



## Tommes63 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Werde den Vorschlag annehmen und wirklich in Maßen Fisch entnehmen!


Alles Richtig #6 Catch and Select. Verzehr is der einzige Grund warum wir Angeln dürfen. Solltest du *jeden* Fisch zurücksetzen wollen dann is das das falsche Hobby. So einen Einstieg ins Angeln hätte ich gern gehabt.
Allzeit stramme Schnüre und mit Verstand entnehmen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Verzehr is der einzige Grund warum wir Angeln dürfen. Solltest du *jeden* Fisch zurücksetzen wollen dann is das das falsche Hobby.


Dann ist das immer noch das richtige Hobby - nur falsche Interpretation sinnleerer, menschenfeindlicher und naturferner Gesetze.

DAS HAT GAR NIX MIT GEWISSEN ZU TUN (was ja die Frage des TE war) !

*Und hier gehts ja nicht ums Gesetz, sondern ums Gewissen...*

Und danach (wenns SEIN Gewissen so in Ordnung findet) KANN er selbstverständlich auch jeden Fisch zurücksetzen nach SEINEM Gewissen..

Genauso wie JEDER, der das so will, JEDEN Fisch mitnehmen kann, wenn er das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbart.


Man kann anderen anderen nicht das Gewissen so vorschreiben, wie man es selber gerne hätte - das ist IMMER individuell!


PS:
Ich gehe angeln, schlicht und einfach weil es Spaß macht, weil es Teil meines persönlichen Lebens und meines persönlichen Menschseins ist.
Ob, wann, warum und wie ich Fische beim Angeln zurücksetze oder mitnehme, entscheide ganz alleine ich nach den Gegebenheiten vor Ort und MEINEM Gewissen.


----------



## joedreck (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Alles verlief wohl im gesetzlichen Rahmen. Der Rest ist deine Sache.

Petri zum tollen fang


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

So ist das!!!


----------



## WalKo (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

In dem Du diesen großen Hecht entnommen hast, hast Du vielen kleineren das Leben gerettet die sonst in dem Maul von dem Hecht gelandet wären. 
Die  haben jetzt auch eine größere Chance groß zu werden damit hast du an denen eine gute Tat vollbracht.
Früher oder später wäre der sowieso an irgendeiner Krankheit oder Parasiten eingegangen, das ist der Grund warum die Tiere in der freien Wildbahn im Schnitt nur halb so alt werden wie im Zoo und das ist auch nicht angenehmer als an deinem Haken zu landen. 
Der Tod ist unvermeidlich. Du kannst nur den Zeitpunkt und Art beeinflussen. 
Deswegen sehe ich da keinen Grund für ein schlechtes Gewissen. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Grizzl (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Wenn mich einer mal gefilmt hätte als ich meinen ersten 60+ Fisch des Lebens im Kescher gelandet hatte, hätte man mich bestimmt für einen Psychopathen gehalten. ( Gut dass ich allein war... hoffentlich)

Fisch im Kescher, einen Spin dem Netz verpasst damit der Fisch nicht rauskommt, Rute und Kescher auf den Boden gelegt einen kräftigen Freudensprung gemacht, bei dem ich mir im Sprunggelenk weh tat (doofe Gummistiefel).
Rucksack auf und vor Freude auf den Fisch gekloppt ( mit einem Fischtöter natürlich ) und darauf den Stich verpasst.
Ich war so voller Adrenalin dass ich erst ein paar Minuten nichts tun wollte.

Kurz darauf hab ich ein paar Bilder gemacht, bei denen ich etwas sentimental wurde...

ABER als ich ihn aufgegessen hatte, habe ich mir geschworen, jeden kommenden Fisch genau so zu feiern.

Je öfter du einen Fisch tötest, desto routinierter wirst du damit umgehen können.

Die Leute die beim Bund waren/sind können sich bestimmt an ihren ersten Schuss mit scharfer Munition erinnern.
Nach dem zweiten Magazin verliert man den Respekt vor der Waffe.


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

moin.

ich hätte den an deiner stelle auch entnommen, bin bekennender kochtopfangler und liebe fisch auf dem tisch.

natürlich knüppel ich nicht alles ab was mir an den haken geht, ein paar übers jahr gesehen sinds dann aber doch schon.

ich habe dabei auch kein schlechtes gewissen weil: ICH DARF DAS !!!

alle meine fische haben mindestens das schonmaß ( zu 99,9% weit darüber) und sind außerhalb von schonzeiten gefangen.

also, lass dir deinen hecht schmecken und vielleicht sehen wir ja hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213

was du daraus gezaubert hast.  ;-)

gruß


----------



## Purist (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..
> Hättet ihr auch ein schlechtes Gewissen ein so schönes großes wahrscheinlich auch schon ziemlich altes Tier abzuschlagen, anstatt es einfach wieder zurück zu setzen und es so für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen könnte??



Bei einem jüngeren sollte man sich weniger Gedanken machen? #c
Jedes Tier hat ein begrenztes Leben, dein Hecht hatte schon viele schöne Jahre hinter sich. Wo ist das Problem? Aus dem Grund gehen wir angeln, um auch Fische zu entnehmen. Die hatten, von Fopus und Co einmal abgesehen, ein deutlich besseres Leben wie jedes Stück Schwein oder Huhn, dass du je verzehrt hast, solange es nicht unbedingt vom Bio-Bauern mit gemischter und großzügiger Freilandhaltung kam. 

Eine Freikarte zu Abschlachtorgien soll das nicht sein, aber solange ein Fisch auch verzehrt wird, ist das Abschlagen völlig legitim. 

Ich gebe offen zu: Beim ersten Fischdes Jahres, jedes Jahr aufs Neue, gehen mir auch solche Gedanken kurzzeitig durch den Kopf. Die verlieren sich aber rasch, wenn man dadurch regelmäßig selbstgefangenen Fisch ißt, wenn man wieder anfängt regelmäßig abzuschlagen. Erst am vergangenen Freitag gab's bei uns Zanderfilet von meinen Touren im letzten Herbst, war sehr lecker.


----------



## WalKo (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Wenn mich einer mal gefilmt hätte als ich meinen ersten 60+ Fisch des Lebens im Kescher gelandet hatte, hätte man mich bestimmt für einen Psychopathen gehalten. ( Gut dass ich allein war... hoffentlich)
> 
> Fisch im Kescher, einen Spin dem Netz verpasst damit der Fisch nicht rauskommt, Rute und Kescher auf den Boden gelegt einen kräftigen Freudensprung gemacht, bei dem ich mir im Sprunggelenk weh tat (doofe Gummistiefel).
> Rucksack auf und vor Freude auf den Fisch gekloppt ( mit einem Fischtöter natürlich ) und darauf den Stich verpasst.
> ...





Respekt vor der Waffe ist eine Sache. 
Man muss sich aber erst mal dabei bewusst werden warum man mit der überhaupt übt und ob man im Ernstfall die Eier hat die auch zu benutzen. 
Bei uns gab es mehr als einen dem bewusst wurde als er auf den Pappkameraden schoss das er im Ernstfall dazu gar nicht in der Lage ist.
Aber auch hier hilft im Ernsfall das Adrenalin darüber hinweg, wenn man es beim ersten Mal überhaupt hinbekommt aktiv zu werden und sich nicht nur zu verstecken. 
Nur später haben auch sehr viele das Problem mit dem schlechten Gewissen,
und das viel heftiger als beim Fisch. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Nach dem zweiten Magazin verliert man den Respekt vor der Waffe.



Verstehe ich, angeblich trifft man dann eh nicht mehr...


----------



## Vanner (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Glückwunsch zum tollen Hecht. 
Ein schlechtes Gewissen brauchst du wegen dem Abschlagen, nicht zu haben, du verwertest ihn ja auch sinnvoll. Ich hätte nicht anders gehandelt, schlage aber auch nicht alles ab, entnehme also selektiv. Finde es aber gut, dass du dir über dein Handeln Gedanken machst.


----------



## evader (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Mein Kollege mit dem ich immer losgehe, knüppelt alles ab was er fängt und über dem Maß ist, er verwertet die Fische alle. Ich dagegen lasse sie wieder schwimmen, selten nehme ich einen mit.

So wie ich es nicht gut finde, das er alle mitnimmt, so schüttelt er mit dem Kopf wenn ich nen großen Barsch freilasse... 

Jeder wie er will..


----------



## GoFlyFishing (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Hallo, 

warum ein schlechtes Gewissen? Das solltest du bei jedem Schnitzel eher haben, die Nutztiere haben nämlich kein so gutes Leben wie die wild aufgewachsenen Hechte!

Niemand tötet gerne, aber als Angler sollte man das schon vorher mit seinem Gewissen ausgemacht haben  Bei einem maßigen nicht geschontem Fisch habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen! Trotzdem setze ich auch gerne zurück, aber das is ein anderes Thema...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Surf (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Glückwunsch zum Hecht!! Lass dir von deinem Gewissen nicht den schönen Trip versauen!


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht und guten Appetit.
 Obwohl ich sehr viel zurücksetze (wenn ich gerade nicht diesen Fisch essen will)wenn ich für jeden den ich geschlachtet und verzehrt habe eine Warze bekommen hätte -müßte ich noch anbauen.


----------



## feko (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Mal was anderes zum Gewissen.
Man fängt sich ein Rotauge,schlägt es ab,hängt das Tier ans Vorfach als Köfi.
Und dannn ist die schöne Angelzeit rum,man holt ein,das einst so edle Rotauge hängt leblos da.
Das Tier wird abgeködert,und achtlos ins Wasser geschmissen oder an die Ratten verfüttert.
Man könnte sagen,es hat umsonst sein Leben verwirkt.
Und an die Familie des  Rotauges,die nun in schwerer Trauer sind will ich gar nicht denken,für die ist der Verlust am schwersten.
vg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Aber auch wenn ein Köfi nichts fängt, man ihn wieder ins Wasser oder Ufer wirft dann ist er nicht umsonst gestorben...dient wieder anderen Tieren als Nahrung. Die Rotaugen - Familie ist sicher auch froh...ein Mitesser weniger


----------



## Hann. Münden (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Zig Forellen am Fopu abschlagen, aber einen Hecht nicht.
Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## siloaffe (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Nach 15 Minuten drill ists sinvoll den fisch zu entnehmen aber davon ab das schlechte Gewissen sollte man eher an der tk im Supermarkt als am gewässer haben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Verzehr is der einzige Grund warum wir Angeln dürfen. Solltest du *jeden* Fisch zurücksetzen wollen dann is das das falsche Hobby.


Dann ist das immer noch das richtige Hobby - nur falsche Interpretation sinnleerer, menschenfeindlicher und naturferner Gesetze.

DAS HAT GAR NIX MIT GEWISSEN ZU TUN (was ja die Frage des TE war) !

*Und hier gehts ja nicht ums Gesetz, sondern ums Gewissen...*

Und danach (wenns SEIN Gewissen so in Ordnung findet) KANN er selbstverständlich auch jeden Fisch zurücksetzen nach SEINEM Gewissen..

Genauso wie JEDER, der das so will, JEDEN Fisch mitnehmen kann, wenn er das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbart.


Man kann anderen anderen nicht das Gewissen so vorschreiben, wie man es selber gerne hätte - das ist IMMER individuell!

Ich gehe angeln, schlicht und einfach weil es Spaß macht, weil es Teil meines persönlichen Lebens und meines persönlichen Menschseins ist.
Ob, wann, warum und wie ich Fische beim Angeln zurücksetze oder mitnehme, entscheide ganz alleine ich nach den Gegebenheiten vor Ort und MEINEM Gewissen.


----------



## Purist (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gehe angeln, schlicht und einfach weil es Spaß macht, weil es Teil meines persönlichen Lebens und meines persönlichen Menschseins ist.



In deinem Fall ist es doch inzwischen eher *Beruf*ung oder?
Von wegen Spaß, persönliches Leben und Menschsein.. :q


----------



## vermesser (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Hmm, wo genau is grade das Problem? Meterhecht in Pfanne, alle satt, hat hoffentlich geschmeckt.

Ich bin ja nun einer von den C&S Anglern...ich nehme übers Jahr vielleicht 25% meiner Fische mit, weil ich mehr einfach nicht verwerten kann. Dazu suche ich mir aus, was mir schmeckt oder nicht zu retten ist. Aber ein Problem oder gar schlechtes Gewissen, wegen eines toten Fischs??? Ich geh angeln, weil ich gern angel und weil ich Fisch esse...das ich dabei auch töte, bringt die Sache mit sich. 

Mal ein Exkurs: Wenn man Hühner hält, schlachtet man auch nahezu zwangsläufig welche, die zu alt sind etc...man sollte eher dafür Sorgen, dass das Lebewesen, dass ich essen will und schlachte, vorher ein möglichst gutes Leben hatte...

Aber ein schlechtes Gewissen??? Dann sollte man weder Angler, noch Jäger, noch Züchter irgendwelcher Nutztiere sein...

Alles Stadtkinder hier     .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Angelkay schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fischereigesetze sollten zentral angepasst werden und zwar so das es allen Arten von Anglern gerecht wird.



Mit unseren jetzigen "Angellobbyistenverbänden "etwa?

Eher lernt ein Schwein fliegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Es geht nicht um c+r, und nein, nicht jeder geht und man muss auch nicht zum Angeln wegen Verwertung.

Das ist hier aber auch nicht Frage, sowenig wie das rechtlich..

Hier geht es nur um die Gewissensfrage beim TE...

Die ganzen C+R - Beiträge daher in entsprechenden Thread verschoben.

Weitere kassieren ne Verwarnung.


----------



## Angelkay (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Also gut, eine solche Gewissensfrage stelle ich mir persönlich erst gar nicht.


----------



## ronram (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..
> Hättet ihr auch ein schlechtes Gewissen ein so schönes großes wahrscheinlich auch schon ziemlich altes Tier abzuschlagen, anstatt es einfach wieder zurück zu setzen und es so für weiteren Nachwuchs sorgen könnte??



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall. 
Lecker .

Hier sind ja schon viele Gründe genannt worden, wieso man kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss.

Ob nun schön und groß und alt...
...oder hässlich und nur mittelgroß und vielleicht nicht ganz so alt...
Die haben für mich keinen unterschiedlichen Wert. 
Beide werden mit der gleichen angemessenen Waidgerechtigkeit behandelt. Und wenn mir danach ist mache ich aus dem Lebewesen eben ein Lebensmittel.  
Will ich ein Tier essen, dann muss es vorher sterben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



ronram schrieb:


> Will ich ein Tier essen, dann muss es vorher sterben.


Offtopic an:
Austern......
:vik::vik:
Offtopic aus


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> Austern......
> :vik::vik:
> Offtopic aus



Noch mehr Offtopic :

Sei mal 'ranghöchster' bei einem chinesischen Bankett.
Wenn Du den kleinen ( lebenden ) Goldfisch im Sektglas auf Gambai nehmen darfst ( musst )....... |evil:

Back to Topic :

An den TE : erstmal Petri zum Meter+Hecht und guten Appetit.
Aus meiner Sicht alles richtig gemacht und sich trotzdem so einen Kopp zu machen, ehrt Dich #6


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Es wurde ja schon mehrmals Guten Appetit gewünscht... hat er denn überhaupt geschmeckt? Es soll ja auch Leute geben die Hecht mögen.

Einen letzten Versuch wage ich noch, wenn mein Thermomix kommt. |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon mehrmals Guten Appetit gewünscht... hat er denn überhaupt geschmeckt? Es soll ja auch Leute geben die Hecht mögen.
> 
> Einen letzten Versuch wage ich noch, wenn mein Thermomix kommt. |supergri


 
 Richtig zubereitet; eine Delikatesse !!!!!

 Noch ein Thermomix - Geschädigter.....   Willkommen im Club


----------



## Nordangler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Petri zum Fisch!!!
Mehr braucht man doch gar nicht schreiben!!!!

Mozartkugel Hecht kann wirklich gut schmecken!!! Je nach Gewässer und Zubereitungsart.

LG  Sven


----------



## florinho83 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Danke nochmal an alle!
Bis jetzt liegt der Kollege noch im Gefrierschrank. .

Mal sehen wie er schmecken wird, hab noch nie Hecht gegessen. .
Meine Schwiegermutter meinte wir sollen ihn panieren und in die Pfanne hauen.
Wie würdet ihr ihn zubereiten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165069
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289830
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3726837
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=15477
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=485109
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106913
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61871
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110616


----------



## vermesser (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



florinho83 schrieb:


> D
> Meine Schwiegermutter meinte wir sollen ihn panieren und in die Pfanne hauen.
> Wie würdet ihr ihn zubereiten?



Hör nicht auf die Schwiegermutter  .

Nimm dieses hier: http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html . Für größere und große Hechte ein wahrer Genuss.

Lad ein paar Leute ein, stell Wein und Snaps kalt...und denn geht´s ab.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Ich mag ihn gern kopflos im Ganzen - "igelig" mit Speckstreifen gespickt und mit Kräutern gefüllt ausm Backofen.

Dazu überbackene Kartoffelbreinester - great!


----------



## topbiss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Petri zum Meter! Schöner Fisch und deine Einstellung gefällt mir. Ich bin auch der Meinung das nicht jeder Hecht entnommen werden muss aber ab und zu auch einer mitgehen darf. Solange man sich Gedanken über die Nachhaltigkeit des Gewässers macht ist alles im grünen Bereich.  Lass ihn dir schmecken. :vik:

Zu dem schlechten Gewissen habe ich auch noch etwas zu berichten. Letzten Sommer war ich mit einem Kollegen in Holland wo das zurück setzten der Hechte pflicht ist. Leider hatten wir einen Hecht gefangen der den Drilling so tief inhaliert hat das wir komplett überfordert waren. Leider wussten wir nicht was wir in dieser Situation machen sollten. Die Strafen für entnommene Hechte sind so hoch das wir die Schwimmblase einstechen mussten und den Hecht versengt haben. Pure Verschwendung und schade um das schöne Tier. Leider lief bei der Landung auch nicht alles Glatt und das zurück setzen wäre undenkbar gewesen. Also einigten wir uns drauf das sich der Hecht nicht weiter quälen sollte...


----------



## CaptainPike (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Das mit dem verunglückten Drilling hatte ich auch mal, da gings mir auch nicht so gut dabei. Der hatte vielleicht halbes Mindestmaß aber er war nicht mehr zu retten  An sonsten sehe ich das eher so: So ein Hecht ist ja auch ein Räuber und irgendwann ist er halt selbst dran ^^ (was aber keineswegs so verstanden werden sollte das man alles gedankenlos mitnehmen soll!!)


----------



## siloaffe (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon mehrmals Guten Appetit gewünscht... hat er denn überhaupt geschmeckt? Es soll ja auch Leute geben die Hecht mögen.
> 
> Einen letzten Versuch wage ich noch, wenn mein Thermomix kommt. |supergri



Ich mag hecht deutlich lieber als zander.  
Am liebsten die um 80-100cm als Kotelett oder fillet mit speck Zwiebeln Kräuter im Backofen gegart. *SABBER*


----------



## FishingReen (27. August 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Hallo Florinho,

ich teile dein Anliegen!!
Mir geht es ähnlich! Nicht unbedingt beim Hecht denn ich esse ihn zu gern!
(Rezept folgt unten!!!)

Mir geht es aber so bei den Aalen. Wenn ich meinen Genickschnitt gesetzt hab und der Aal sich noch ewig windet gehts mir auch immer recht mies! Auch wenn es nur noch die nerven sind und das leben eigentlich schon aus ihm gewichen ist! Nichts deto trotz liebe ich frisch geräucherten Aal und deswegen führt am Töten kein weg vorbei! Aber ich denke da der Großteil von uns Fischern weiß das sie ein Lebewesen vor sich haben und respektvoll damit umgehen.

Bei den Jägern gibt es ja den schönen Brauch dem erlegten Wild zu Ehren einen Eichelzweig in das Maul zu stecken und das Horn zu blasen.

Ich denke aber wann man sich bei dem Fisch bedank das man ihn essen darf hat es den gleichen Sinn.

So nun mein rezept zum Hecht:

Hecht im Ganzen entschuppen, die Rückenflossen entfernen und am Rückgrad einschneiden, in den Schnitt ein paar Flocken Kräuterbutter geben und dann mit Speck spicken, die Bauchhöhle mit Salz und Peffer würzen und mit ein paar Zitronenscheiben füllen. Das Ganze dann auf ein tiefes Backblech geben. Wurzelgemüse (Karotten, Sellerie und Lauch) in walnussgroße Stücke schneiden und mit dazu aufs Blech. Für die Soße etwas Weißwein und Wasser mit aufs Blech und bei 180 Grad ca. 30 - 40 min (kommt auf die Größe an) im Ofen garen. Ca. 10 min vor Garzeitende mit Sahne aufgießen und einkochen lassen. Als Beilage Salzkaroffeln. (Denke wie die gehen ist klar!!) Vor dem Servieren nochmal die Soße abschmecken, danach den Fisch auf einer große Servierplatte auf ein Gemüsebett bestehend aus dem mitgegarten Gemüse betten, Soße in einer Soßenkanne dazu und Kartoffeln in einer Schüssel auf den Tisch. Nun kann sich jeder nehmen was er will und sich an dem köstlichen Mahl sattessen.

Wünsche gutes Gelingen und Guten Appetit    

René


----------



## Mainschneider (27. August 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Gewissen schon etwas beruhigt?


Gib dir bei der Zubereitung nich all zu viel Mühe, sonst tauchst du womöglich am Ende noch mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen nach den Esoxn.


----------



## phirania (27. August 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

So mancher wäre froh mal wieder einen zu fangen...:c


----------



## florinho83 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Schlechtes Gewissen*

Leute ihr habt definitiv mein Gewissen beruhigt! 
Wir sind mit 5 Personen an zwei Sonntagen mehr als satt geworden! 
War auch sehr lecker allerdings nicht ganz so gut wie meine ersten Zander aus dem Rhein, das Fleisch war etwas trockener als die Zander..

Den nächsten Hecht der sich in meine Küche verirrt wird auch im Ofen statt in der Pfanne landen..
Hab auch schon einige verhaften können, allerdings keiner war größer als 50cm..

Naja werde morgen abend/doch heute (schon so spät) nochmal mein Glück auf Zander beim Ansitz versuchen. 
Petri!


----------

